# JD 726 walk behind



## geneg

Hello JDs
I tried to start and run my JD726 1990 walk behind with no success so far.
Got fresh gas, cleaned spark plug, still no luck.
Starts when I press and hold the primer only and shuts down when primer is not pressed and hold.
Any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## HCBPH

*Non-running*

If it runs when you prime it and it only runs as long as the gas that was primed in it, Then it's got to be in the carb and the best recommendation is a full carb kit and clean everything 'clean as a whistle'.


----------



## geneg

What kit shall I buy
I called a small engine repair and they need to know what carburetor my JD uses.
It's Tecumseh 7hp engine H70 and they told that there 500 plus of modifications of them.
Where to get right info?


----------



## 69ariens

When you take the carb off there is a # stamped on the carb. That's the # you want.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Hi geneg, welcome to SBF, and thanks for your question. Figuring out what parts you need can be confusing, especially when the folks you talked to didn't tell you how determine the specifics about your engine.

Take a look at this, and it should point you in the right direction for getting the numbers you need to share with your parts source.


http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/ModelNumberSpec.pdf

Hope that helps. Let us know how things go for you.


----------



## td5771

when you look up a carb, to get the exact carb on yours you need the engine info

it is on the recoil shroud. starts with h70-xxxxx.... that will get the carbs, for the exact carb it goes by the engine serial number or the number on the carb if it has never been replaced.

If you post all the numbers you see on the engine I can look it up for you


----------



## geneg

I got parts for JD dealer for my machine, will be doing fix on Sun.
BTW somebody told me to use a carburetor cleaner /injector cleaner as well on my machine.
Is it something that you guys do? What brand? The same person told that it comes in blue bottle from Walmart?
Thanks,


----------



## geneg

how do you add avatar to your profile?


----------



## detdrbuzzard

geneg said:


> I got parts for JD dealer for my machine, will be doing fix on Sun.
> BTW somebody told me to use a carburetor cleaner /injector cleaner as well on my machine.
> Is it something that you guys do? What brand? The same person told that it comes in blue bottle from Walmart?
> Thanks,


 i usually put some seafoam in the gas, it works as a fuel stabilizer and a carb cleaner
to add an avatar click on " user cp " then edit avatar


----------

